# Where does Petco get their fish?



## itsyasuperman (Aug 16, 2011)

Ive been checking out the bettas at the local Petcos lately and, although there are alot of them, they all seem to be tiny and sick! I was wondering where they get their fish from? Local breeders that do so for cash? Or do they have a whole breeding farm? Makes me wonder..


----------



## obiwansolo18 (Aug 8, 2011)

Breeding farm I think. I wouldn't imagine anyone who truly loves Bettas doing that.


----------



## itsyasuperman (Aug 16, 2011)

Me either, petco takes the worst care of the animals ever.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

They come from fish farms over in SE Asia... I also believe there are some big fish farms in the US as well but I'm not sure if they ship bettas as well or not. You can always find out from the manager at the Pecto.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

here in australia my lfs get their stock from QLD on breeding farms, and also some local people breed and sell to them


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

Sometimes I wonder if different stores get them from different places. The one closest to my house always has amazing looking fish, even the bettas are happy and vibrant as they can be in those cups. I've never seen a dead on there and only every so often one that looks a little on the downward spiral. They even have amazing plants.

However the two petco's near my girlfriends house and the one further away from me all have the saddest looking bettas I have seen in my life. :/


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

They get them from a wholesale farm in Florida.


----------

